# garcia mitchell 402 saltwater reel w/2piece 12' rod for sale



## johnnyreb74 (Feb 22, 2001)

reel and rod in excellent shape rod only used once. reel is greased no paint missing,gears and drag in A1 condition. Rod is an Avenger 12' 2 piece lamiglass/graphite composite. Anyone interested can e-mail me at [email protected] for further inquires.
Reel belonged to my father found it boxed up,don't know what its worth.


----------



## Doad (Aug 27, 2001)

Hey...how much? Email me at [email protected]


----------

